# Goodall valve



## Jack - Freshwater Models (Feb 17, 2008)

I'm starting a model loco project, live steam of course, and want to set it up with a Goodall valve. I understand the principle of how it works but am wondering if anyone has dimensions or building info. I want to make it to fit a 1/4"-40 bush. My main concern is the taper of the nozzle and valve. Any insight on this would be apprecited.

Jack


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

The May-June 2007 issue of Steam in the Garden (No 93) has an article called a Clack-less Check Valve. It tells how to make a "Goodall" valve. I have made several and they are quite easy. The design can be modfied to fit any situation.


----------



## Jack - Freshwater Models (Feb 17, 2008)

Winn,

Sadly I don't have SITG back issues but thanks for the reference. I have seen them and assume they should be easy to turn up. 

Jack


----------



## Bill4373 (Jan 3, 2008)

telephone 607-642-8119 or [email protected] shoyld connect you with Ron or Marie Brown


----------



## HMeinhold (Jan 2, 2008)

Jack,
we made some Goodall type valves (Goodall valves are only the ones made by Mr. Goodall) for our steam donkeys.
See here:


http://wegmuller.org/logging/Sheet15.pdf



Regards


----------



## Jack - Freshwater Models (Feb 17, 2008)

Henner,

Link didn't work? Error message.

Jack


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

remove the sheet 15.pdf from the page and then click on page 15


----------



## HMeinhold (Jan 2, 2008)

Should be OK now. A stray blank creeped in... 
Regards


----------



## Jack - Freshwater Models (Feb 17, 2008)

Jason,

Thanks that worked!

Jack


----------



## Jack - Freshwater Models (Feb 17, 2008)

Interesting design but way more complex than what I have in mind. The ones I have seen have a simple taper for mating surfaces between the pump and valve.

J


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

I dont know of any other design for a goodall type valve? You need the tapered or straight hole on top for the seal to the pump bottle adapter but you also need a 1 way check on the valve which is the reason for the shaft with a drilled hole that you cover with silicone tubing. The boiler pressure seals the tubing to the shaft and seals the hole.


----------



## Jack - Freshwater Models (Feb 17, 2008)

I understand the principle of how it works but the drawing appears to show a threaded connection for the pump hose fitting?

J


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

The ones that I have bought and the ones that I have built just have a hole where you insert the hose from the squirt bottle. It is slightly smaller than the hose so that there is a press fit. The hose compresses enough to make a good seal, there is no taper in the hole. If you want I will take a couple of pictures and post them.


----------



## Jack - Freshwater Models (Feb 17, 2008)

I'd appreciate some pics!

J


----------



## dwegmull (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Jack - Freshwater Models on 11/17/2008 4:49 PM
I understand the principle of how it works but the drawing appears to show a threaded connection for the pump hose fitting?
 
J


Hi Jack,
There is not thread for the pump bottle. Please note that the sheet includes two types of Goodall valves (on the left, strait on top, right angle on the bottom). The thread is used to mount the valve to the boiler. The right angle version works great for mounting on the side of a vertical boiler. I'll bug Henner to take some pictures on Saturday ;-)


----------



## David Halfpenny (Sep 24, 2008)

All mine have a taper that matches the taper on a disposable medical syringe. 

They can be fed "little and often" with such a syringe, or by wedging a piece of firm but flexible plastic tube into the taper. The tube has a squeeze bottle plant spray at the other end. If you find the steam pressure too high for your syringe thumb, go DOWN a size. 

I use similar syringes to top up spirit and steam oil, typically 10ml for spirit, which isn't under pressure, 5ml for water into the Goodall Valve, and 2ml for thick viscous steam oil. 

David 

David 1/2d


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Here are some pictures of a fill valve that I made. I used the existing fill plug, drilled it form the top to fit the hose on my pump bottle, drilled the bottom to insert the valve which I soldered in place with 2% silver solder.




























The diameter of the portion where the little piece of tubing slips over is .110 in. I used a piece of model aircraft fuel line.
Hope this helps.


----------



## Jack - Freshwater Models (Feb 17, 2008)

Winn,

Interesting! Pretty much what I have seen but I usually see solid construction and filling hole on centre. Is the hole tapered? Do you just stick a plastic or silicone tube from the pump in the hole? I am planning on using a spray bottle for the water resivoir/pump.

Jack


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Jack, The hole is not tappered. It is off center only because in my application I thought it would be easier to access. Yes, I just stick the tube in the hole. It is a pretty tight fit and I have never had a problem with it leaking. The top of the hole does have a slight chamfer just to make it easier to insert the tube.


----------



## HMeinhold (Jan 2, 2008)

Jack, 
you don't need a taper. A piece of silicone tubing over the filler nozzle acts as a seal.



Regards


----------



## HMeinhold (Jan 2, 2008)

Here are the pictures: 
















Regards


----------



## Jack - Freshwater Models (Feb 17, 2008)

Winn,

I suppose the delivery tube, when pressure is applied, expands just a wee bit to provide a seal. Looks so simple that even I can do it! What type of plastic or silicone tubing do you prefer for the delivery tube???

Once I get my work done I'll have to do some designing and get some hex stock.

THANKS!!!

Jack


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Jack, I'm not sure what the tube is, it is what came with the squirt bottle I bought from Sulpher Springs. Don't know if they are still operating but they do still have a web site.


----------



## Jack - Freshwater Models (Feb 17, 2008)

Winn,

Thanks, no problem. I am guessing that any tubing will work.

Jack


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

I should have mentioned that the delivery tube is a clear plastic abuot 1/8 inch in dia. and quite stiff, not soft like the little piece on the end of the valve.


----------



## Jack - Freshwater Models (Feb 17, 2008)

Winn,

Thanks! That clarifies what it is a lot. I think it is the clear plastic fuel tubing I see in the hobby shop rather than the cloudy silicone tubing.

Jack


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

for the delivery tube

Jack, 

My squirt bottle has a brass nozzle, so both my filler valves (a Goodall and a Reppingen check valve) have a hole into which the nozzle tightly fits. It's possible the nozzle is tapered - I'll measure it if you want? Not sure where I got my squrirter. I recall that Home Depot had some that produced enough pressure without caving in.


----------



## HMeinhold (Jan 2, 2008)

As I mentioned above, no taper is needed. The plastic tubing collar on the squirt nozzle acts as a seal. Simple and effective. 
Regards


----------



## Jack - Freshwater Models (Feb 17, 2008)

Pete,

Thanks! I am thinking that some have the taper brass nozzle and some may just use the tubing. I got some plastic tubing for the squirt bottle and some silicone tubing for the valve. I would appreciate knowing the taper if you understand how to measure it. In the mean time I'm going to try the tubing only method.

Jack


----------



## Jack - Freshwater Models (Feb 17, 2008)

H,

I'm going to first try the no taper method first as you posted. Just got the tubing and plan on making the first valve tonight.

Jack


----------



## HMeinhold (Jan 2, 2008)

Jack, 
if you make the squirt nozzle e.g. 1/8" OD and the valve opening 5/32" and use a thin tubing it will contract to less than 5/32" if you let it extend over the squirt nozzle, sealing against the chamfer. This was how I used it at first. Then I ran out of the thin tubing and replaced it by the thicker one. Now the seal is made by kind of a longitudinal compression of the tube. This seems to work also. An O-ring may also be an alternative. 
Regards


----------



## Jack - Freshwater Models (Feb 17, 2008)

I just made the squirt bottle fitting and hooked up the tube. Now I will try for a dummy Goodall valve to test the simple plastic tube in the hole connection. 

J


----------



## Jack - Freshwater Models (Feb 17, 2008)

I made a simple hole in a bit of brass. A #2 drill was used for the tubing I have. I eased the sharp edge a bit with a counter sink. Stuck the tube in the hole and it worked as advertised. Plain tube in the preciesly fitted hole wins as being functional and easy! On to make an actual valve later. Thanks for all the chatter on goodall valves! 

Jack


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

I would appreciate knowing the taper 


Jack, 
I got the bottle out of my steam carrying case, and noted it says Delta Industries on the bottom. 

The brass nozzle has a short piece fitted into the clear plastic delivery tube. The exposed spraying end is 0.45" long, 0.19"in at its widest (where it plugs into the delivery tube) and 0.16" at the tip. Looks like it will fit snugly in a 3/16 hole or smaller? Certainly works for me.


----------

